
I wish there was a modern correspondence medium similar to letters - ingve
https://www.facebook.com/ibicking/posts/1085705508187383
======
Cozumel
When I was at school I had a penpal in Japan, this was before email so we
corresponded through airmail and it took about 2 weeks between letters.
There's a lot to be said for that kind of communication, now everyone can talk
to anyone anywhere in the world instantly.

And I think for all it's incredible advantages we've lost something. When
you're writing a letter that'll take 2 weeks to get somewhere you can't just
put 'lol' or 'k'!

So I do appreciate the authors points but I don't see how we could ever go
back to that, from a technical point of view it would be easy to build a
service that fulfilled his criteria, but would anyone use it? Maybe the world
is ready for an 'inverse Twitter'.

------
dsparkman
There is a modern media similar to sending letters ... sending letters. Last
time I checked you could still post a letter in the mail to far off places.

